# Two Trout a jumpin'



## carvinmark (Nov 3, 2007)

I just sold these today. The customers ordered them for the entry way to thier home. They measure 42" tall.


----------



## b1rdman (Nov 3, 2007)

carvinmark said:


> I just sold these today. The customers ordered them for the entry way to thier home. They measure 42" tall.



You sure that one on the left isn't a salmon?


----------



## dustytools (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice work Mark!


----------



## Ekka (Nov 4, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice. What kind of wood?


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats awesome.


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody, both are from white pine.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2007)

You have a special talent, my friend.


----------



## kevinj (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice job.
That deserves some rep...


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Nov 17, 2007)

*nice fish*

Mark, those are some nice fish...you inspire me ......
runs to get saw...».¸¸.·´¯`·.¸ ><((((º>


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 18, 2007)

Chainsaw Master said:


> Mark, those are some nice fish...you inspire me ......
> runs to get saw...».¸¸.·´¯`·.¸ ><((((º>



Thanks bud, I know yours are better than mine. Bet ya I have gotten lots of inspiration from you and Denny. Keep carvin.


----------

